# Help needed - What is the more Vivid colour?



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

What is the more vivid colour?

Between(Circled colour) 

A.









or

B.









Thank-you


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your question is very unusual. Personally I think the slightly darker value in the second picture is more vivid.


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

Second picture colour is darker?

I thought the top one was darker but also more vivid?

Anyone more sure about this?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

-- Maybe it's the way it is displayed on my computer. Why the question anyway?


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just thought it would be cool to get other people's subjective opinion on it.


----------



## Bobby Boy (Jul 11, 2015)

I thought the second one also was more vivid to my eye.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Not trying to be difficult but to me the first is more vibrant in contrast. It could be computers as Terry suggested.


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the posts, hello confusion.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I like the top as well.... More vibrancy and reds showing through


----------

